# EQ filters settings



## Castell (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello! Totally new to this audiostuff. How to decide, what are the best settings for my EQ filters?

I'm just setting it up to create a configuration for Equalizer APO. I have Creative 2.1 speakers with 20W (?) subwoofer thats turned on "minimum" but bass is still too loud for my little room. I turned lower end EQ settings to minimum in Winamp but movies and other stuff, especially internet videos (youtube etc) are still too bassy and i really dont want to terrorize my neighbours anymore.

My settings for REW v5.0 EQ Filters settings: (as recommended in Equalizer APO little tutorial)

Generic (1-5)
Control "Manual" (all 5 of them)
Type "PK" (all 5)

But then: frequency ??, gain ??, Q ??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Castell said:


> But then: frequency ??, gain ??, Q ??


It would be impossible to recommend filter settings without seeing a frequency response graph. Without that, your guess is as good as anyone else’s!

BTW, welcome to the Forum!


Regards, 
Wayne


----------

